# Sparring Tips



## KenpoSterre (Aug 10, 2006)

I need some help. I will be sparring soon and I wanted to know if anyone had any tips. My class is of all guys and sometimes one other girl. I will be sparring against all blue belts, green belts, and blackbelts. I am a purple belt. Also I am 5' 3''ish and 113 pounds. I do have some muscle and I am in Kenpo Karate. If anyone has a tip please tell me because my two brothrs are in that class and if i mess up, well, they won't let me live it down.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 10, 2006)

Just remember to keep your hand up and when you attack do it faster and harder than the other person.

Seriously is it full contact or control that will depend on how you should be sparring
Terry


----------



## MJS (Aug 10, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:
			
		

> I need some help. I will be sparring soon and I wanted to know if anyone had any tips. My class is of all guys and sometimes one other girl. I will be sparring against all blue belts, green belts, and blackbelts. I am a purple belt. Also I am 5' 3''ish and 113 pounds. I do have some muscle and I am in Kenpo Karate. If anyone has a tip please tell me because my two brothrs are in that class and if i mess up, well, they won't let me live it down.


 
Have you done much sparring?  If you haven't, my suggestion would be to start off slow.  Remember to keep the hands up as Terry said, work on your movement and work on throw good, clean strikes.  

Most importantly, have fun!  Each sparring class should be a learning experience for you as well as the others there.  If you get into the ring with someone, and all they're concerned about it using you as a punching bag, thats not going to be too productive.

Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 11, 2006)

The best advice I got was on Tuesday. If you expect to be good at sparring you have to know how to 'bridge the gap'. I find this the hardest thing to because if you move in to make strike you also put yourself in the other persons range and you can also get hit. Im 6'4" so i can use my legs to keep people back but if they are a higher rank this wont help. Also this will not be a good way to learn if i only use kicks. 

Like everyone else said keep you hands up and as always have fun.

B


----------



## King (Aug 11, 2006)

My advice would be to not worry about being hit. Most new people coming into sparring think that being hit means losing. If you get too afraid to move because you fear the other person is going to hit you first then you are fighting two opponents, yourself and the other person. If you get hit so what, just hit back. Relax and try to stick to techniques you've learned and have fun with it.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 11, 2006)

King said:
			
		

> My advice would be to not worry about being hit. Most new people coming into sparring think that being hit means losing. If you get too afraid to move because you fear the other person is going to hit you first then you are fighting two opponents, yourself and the other person. If you get hit so what, just hit back. Relax and try to stick to techniques you've learned and have fun with it.


 
Great advice. also if you do get hit remember why and learn from it. 

B


----------



## bill007 (Aug 11, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:
			
		

> I need some help. I will be sparring soon and I wanted to know if anyone had any tips. My class is of all guys and sometimes one other girl. I will be sparring against all blue belts, green belts, and blackbelts. I am a purple belt. Also I am 5' 3''ish and 113 pounds. I do have some muscle and I am in Kenpo Karate. If anyone has a tip please tell me because my two brothrs are in that class and if i mess up, well, they won't let me live it down.


 
Have fun and don't worry what other people think, your there to learn and that's it.


----------



## MattJ (Aug 11, 2006)

bill007 said:
			
		

> Have fun and don't worry what other people think, your there to learn and that's it.


 
Great advice. I do have to wonder why you have not sparred before and you are a purple belt? That seems a bit unusual to me.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Aug 12, 2006)

In my school we have a ranking system and the theroy at white, yellow, and orange you don't know enough to be productive in fighting nor know enough to do more than a punch. The lower belts focus mroe on forms, techniques and drills. At purple you know enough how to attack, defend and be more offensive. If anyone is wondering here is our belt order. We spend ten weeks and up at each rank.

White Belt
Yellow Belt 8th Class
Orange Belt 7th Class
Purple Belt 6th class
Blue Belt 5th Class
Green Belt 4th Class
Brown Belt 3rd Class
Brown Belt 2nd Class
Brown Belt 1rst Class 
Black Belt First Degree Junior instructor
Black Belt Second Degree Associate Instructor
Black Belt Third Degree Head Instructor
Black Belt Fourth Degree Senior Instructor
Black Belt Fifth Degree Associate Professor
Black Belt Sixth Degree Professor
Black Belt Seventh Degree Senior Professor
Black Belt Eight Degree Associate Master of The Arts
Black Belt Ninth Degree Master of The Arts


Thanks for the tips. I have used most of them in class and it helps.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 13, 2006)

Look, if you are going to do a technique then commit to it one hundred percent.  If not then don't bother.  I know it sounds lame, the whole I know that already is coming out of your mouth I am sure.  However, I have seen more people lose because of throwing half *** techniques and not completely commiting to what they were doing.

You will be fine, no matter what it is a good learning experience so enjoy and have a good time.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 14, 2006)

Control the distance.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 14, 2006)

ideally it's the instructors job to help teach you how to deal with the others in sparring.  I try to drill entry movements, and defensive strategies.  I usually start new students with more advanced partners who can work with the new students on particular aspects of the sparring game. (It is a game.) If you can't get much instruction in class Joe Lewis's old sparring series from the 1980's has some good tips for deceptive movement and dealing with opponents with size and speed advatages.  the advice above is all good but I would emphasize HAVE FUN.  This will enhance the experience and help you relax.

Good Luck,

Jeff


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 14, 2006)

MattJ said:
			
		

> Great advice. I do have to wonder why you have not sparred before and you are a purple belt? That seems a bit unusual to me.


I don't think it is actually that unusual. I personally think Blue or Green belt is the ideal time to learn to spar. This allows people to have a better command of their basics and to learn fewer bad habits. I also try to teach offensive and defensive principles that mesh well with Kenpo theories and cross relate the sparring to the Self Defense techniques. 

I personally spar because it is fun. I suspect that with aggressive technique line training one could learn to be an excellent Kenpoist without sparring. This is a major caveat as I've dealt with quite a few upper belts at seminars whose blocks failed to stop my attack (a black belt should be able to stop an attack they know is coming), and who couldn't deal with spontaneity.

Respectfully,

Jeff


----------



## kenpohack (Aug 15, 2006)

Keep your hands up. Control your range. Move at 45 degree angles toward your opponent. Don't stand and trade blows. Because you're small, you'll have to stick and move. Concentrate on combinations, preferably mixing hands an feet techniques.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 16, 2006)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> ......I've dealt with quite a few upper belts at seminars whose blocks failed to stop my attack (*a black belt should be able to stop an attack they know is coming*), and who couldn't deal with spontaneity.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Jeff


 
Blasphemy! LOL. Good point.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 16, 2006)

kenpohack said:
			
		

> Keep your hands up. Control your range. Move at 45 degree angles toward your opponent. Don't stand and trade blows. Because you're small, you'll have to stick and move. Concentrate on combinations, preferably mixing hands an feet techniques.


Good points but need to be drilled as application  is tricky.

Jeff


----------



## mantis (Aug 16, 2006)

i'll tell you what u shouldnt do
1. let your guard down
2. look away at any moment
3. be afraid of getting hit
4. open your groin.  
5. kick high
6. get worked up, tense/stiff or emotional when overwhelmed and not in control.
try not to do cheap shots. keep the pace.  also when you spar have at least one goal in your mind.  whatever the goal is.  your goal may be do a technique X times, or to get someone in a lock, or kick someone in the groin 5 times, or the goal is not to get hit in the face or something like that.  this will help you improve and watch your progress.
g'luck


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 16, 2006)

always keep your hands up. head tucked down (chin into your chest) for protection.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 16, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> always keep your hands up. head tucked down (chin into your chest) for protection.


 
Careful with that word "always", hands down is good for ABD (Attack By Drawing for those not versed in JKD terminology).


----------

